# How do you place in Photoshop without loosing PPI?



## BoxPhotographer (Jan 24, 2010)

Topic - I'm placing a photo in photoshop on a new file to make a poster. I checked the size in the original file, and it was 13x8 and the actual pixels of the faces looked fine but then when I placed the file, I lost PPI and faces became pixelated. I did not drag it larger than it was meant to be. I actually made the dragged the photo to make it smaller to fit the frame. How do I avoid loosing PPI?


----------



## Noonz (Jan 24, 2010)

You don't lose PPI. Because the image is large, photoshop automatically adjusts it to fit the screen, therefore (in some cases) it becomes pixelated. If you click the hand tool and select 'actual pixels' in PS, i'm pretty sure the image will not be pixelated.

If this is not what you're talking about, then i have no idea.
Hope it helps.


----------



## AliasPros (Jan 24, 2010)

Noonz said:


> You don't lose PPI. Because the image is large, photoshop automatically adjusts it to fit the screen, therefore (in some cases) it becomes pixelated. If you click the hand tool and select 'actual pixels' in PS, i'm pretty sure the image will not be pixelated.
> 
> If this is not what you're talking about, then i have no idea.
> Hope it helps.



PPI? You mean DPI right? 
Dots per inch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

what is your poster template size? If its like 11-17 make sure your PS document is set to be at least 300DPI, if your going huge like a 24x36 U have made my template .25 scale at 400DPI resolution. Please give more info on how you setting up your PS document. Also you just dragging the pic into your art-board? or are you actually hitting file>place then browsing for your pic that you want placed in your properly set up document? Please more info...


----------



## BoxPhotographer (Jan 24, 2010)

I zoomed in, and the faces look different compared to the full sized image.


----------



## Noonz (Jan 24, 2010)

AliasPros said:


> Noonz said:
> 
> 
> > You don't lose PPI. Because the image is large, photoshop automatically adjusts it to fit the screen, therefore (in some cases) it becomes pixelated. If you click the hand tool and select 'actual pixels' in PS, i'm pretty sure the image will not be pixelated.
> ...



No not really.
Pixel density - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Noonz (Jan 24, 2010)

BoxPhotographer said:


> I zoomed in, and the faces look different compared to the full sized image.


That should only happen if you zoom in more than 100% other than that, i have no idea.


----------



## AliasPros (Jan 24, 2010)

Noonz said:


> AliasPros said:
> 
> 
> > Noonz said:
> ...



Hmmm... PPI? I am a professional printer / graphic designer and I have never since 1998 heard the term PPI tossed around, let me pull out my PS bible and also class room in a book on CS4 I feel like i am a step behind you all...


----------



## AliasPros (Jan 24, 2010)

BoxPhotographer said:


> Topic - I'm placing a photo in photoshop on a new file to make a poster. I checked the size in the original file, and it was 13x8 and the actual pixels of the faces looked fine but then when I placed the file, I lost PPI and faces became pixelated. I did not drag it larger than it was meant to be. I actually made the dragged the photo to make it smaller to fit the frame. How do I avoid loosing PPI?



Box,
what's your template setup? I can help I do this for a living...


----------



## BoxPhotographer (Jan 24, 2010)

The poster is 8.5 by 11in, not sure how I can find my DPI setting. I'm hitting file then place.


----------



## AliasPros (Jan 25, 2010)

BoxPhotographer said:


> The poster is 8.5 by 11in, not sure how I can find my DPI setting. I'm hitting file then place.



sounds like an issue with your original document not being setup properly. Please try this in PS

If you are going to print posters at your local kinko's etc. this is how I would set up my document. 

1. When you open PS click file > New 
2. then set specs to 8.5" x 11" inches, Resolution 300, Color CMYK 8bit background contents N/A (don't matter) 
3. Click file > Place then brows for your image, place and hit enter.

When viewing at 100% scale your image should be tack sharp. 

Does this help?


----------



## BoxPhotographer (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, it was the resolution the I had wrong.


----------



## AliasPros (Jan 25, 2010)

BoxPhotographer said:


> Thanks, it was the resolution the I had wrong.



COOL! Glad it worked out for you, please ask away when it comes to the "SHOP" Adobe I do know! LOL


----------

